

How do I learn to be creative? - wallflower
http://graphicdesign.stackexchange.com/questions/2167/how-do-i-learn-to-be-creative

======
michaelpinto
Programmers are so sad sometimes — this is like asking "how can I learn to be
romantic?" or better yet "how can I give myself heart surgery?" If the
programmer is really asking "how can I be a graphic designer?" then the answer
is simple: Spend the thousands of hours that any other designer spends to
become a graphic designer — that may start by playing with Photoshop, but to
be good at it requires everything from art history courses, hours of the
critique of your peers and teachers who are professionals, the other courses
to get your degree, an internship and a few slightly disappointed first
clients who were your guinea pigs (hopefully they knew they were guinea pigs
by the way).

There are no silver bullets, yes someone can make something slick — but that's
a decorator not a designer.

